# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Teflon sliders/glides

## ssavatsky

Can someone tell me where to find Teflon glides that are just plain planks of Teflon without felt or foam.  I see furniture glides and sliders all over the internet, but I know that in the past we used to just use plain Teflon slides when moving large marble busts and sculptures in museums.

----------


## RpiArchshop

McMaster.com  sells Teflon blocks.  Type teflon in the search and you will find what they offer.

Good luck
Bill

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

A commonly used alternative for Teflon (Dupont's brand name for PTFE - Polytetrafluoroethylene) are various forms of UHMWPE (Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylene). It is way cheaper and has similar properties. The McMaster Carr catalog is a convenient source for purchasing it in smaller quantities.

----------


## Chris Barber

Ditto! 

http://www.mcmaster.com/#teflon-(mad...-ptfe)/=xjqt3f

----------

